# Garcon Point Bridge



## SeaBoss (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking to take the kids fishing and was wondering if anyone has been catching Sheephead or anything else at Garcon Point Bridge?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Is there a boat launch close to that bridge? I see it from the East Bay, but wondered if there is a launch closer...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

yes theres a Ramp there.. as for the sheepies caught a few in the first part of DEC and thats it.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

there is one ramp at the end of the garcon point, west side, and another on the Gulf Breeze side, called Bal Alex. Bal Alex is pretty shallow to launch from, though.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks...

NJD


----------



## backwoods (Dec 4, 2009)

Is the Bal-Alex launch open to the public?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

yes it is but good luck launching a kayak there on high tide...not really but we had trouble putting a jet ski back on the trailer a while back so unless its been dredged recently good luck. closest is the otherside (north) but you have to pay but idk how much it is but the sheepshead are normally thick there


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Garcon side is very tight witn concret walls on both sides, parking I'd even tighter. Drive down and check it before you drag your boat there. The tide current can be a bit of a challenge also.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Alot of good information. I will take a ride in my truck out there before trying to launch my boat.

NJD


----------



## msal (Sep 13, 2009)

whats the best way to fish for sheephead?


----------

